# Spring fling!! Another crawlspace drugstore!



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

[] Fred, Tom, Lauren and I had the luck and permission to get under another old building that shows on our earliest sanborn maps....(Thanks Tom for your part in obtaining us permission!) Didn't know if we'd be allowed down to have a look see or not, but the owner said "have at it" so we donned our bibs, and down we went. This crawl shows as a drugstore in the 1880's, although we haven't researched which one it was yet. We were down there about two or three hours (that's about all anyone could stand) as it was mighty claustraphobic at times..The upper layers were toc, with some promise of older underneath....Here's some pics of day one.

 Fred reads a shard.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

The owner was nice enough to let us string some electric down, but the first hour was all by rechargeable flashlights...[]

 Here's a nice local that Penn Digger Tom came up with....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

This was about as roomy as it got, with the rest of the area tapering down to wriggle space only...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

This was more typical...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

Here, Fred had been on a roll,...Started out with a few interesting Items including a "Buffalo Hygenic Milk Co" bottle,...then he says,...I got something down here...so we shined the light while he dug her out.... (This I think, was the milk showing...)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

How many times do you dig a _full_ whiskey flask?[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be too sure that's whiskey in there.
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

Various interesting things were coming out,...batteries in the lights were starting to give out,...so Penn Digger ran for some work lights and we timed out to string some cords.....

 Here's a three piece mold, black glass ale I had coming out...This was right near where I started hitting meds, local pharms and other drugstore looking stuff,...we weren't sure what we'd find, (If anything) because the building had housed multiple business's.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 20, 2011)

this is great! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

Penn Digger had been finding some local blobs, broken in place, and other promise, so I elbow crawled to where he was, and pretty soon Fred shouts over..."Hey Joe,...shoulda stayed over here,"...(with kind of a weird laugh)[] I twisted around to see what Fred had.....Alright! A Warner's safe cure!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's a cool perfume that came out where I was digging just before we called it a day...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes,...Thanks Charlie,...how often are you lucky enough to find TWO drugstore crawlspaces to dig....(I don't think you were back around yet for the first one we had last summer?)

 Here's a druggist I found that Tom thinks may have been from NYC...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's another local druggist from a town about 45 minutes away from us...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

This came out of the pharmacy/med spot too,...I didn't notice the crack till I got out in the sunshine....[] older "E.C's Balm....


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

Is anyone else's forum page slow?  Mine has been taking awhile to load.  Anyway, you know you're getting old when you have to "sleep off" a dig!  LOL.  Well, not really, but I'm pretty tired.  A couple of hours was enough for me.  In my panic (claustrophobia), I forgot a few bottles, but they're still under there.  Joe and I looked up the Sanborns last night, and there were various business in this building over the years (three at a time).  I need to look up "Chinese Laundry".  I bet there is some interesting history there.

 It is a very tight space, requiring you to crawl around over pipes and under beams.  It's always fun to dig a space this old, though, with good friends.  I am so happy for Fred!  He found something great!  I'll let him "fill" you in on it.  

 Hope we can go back soon, with some masks this time.  It is nasty under there.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

Thought it was pontiled....[]


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 20, 2011)

was there whiskey in that bottle  ?,,,it was aged long enough,,,


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

Upon closer inspection it has odd concentric rings, like if you tossed a stone in a pond...


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: TJSJHART
> 
> was there whiskey in that bottle  ?,,,it was aged long enough,,,


 
 Really!  We need someone to sample it, then I'll try some []  I could use it right now.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

> Is anyone else's forum page slow? Mine has been taking awhile to load.


 
 Yeah,...that's why it's taking forever between my posts Laur.... 

 Lauren found some cool marbles, I found a tiny onionskin? marble and a weird jewel like thing...Laur found the tiny "trade bead".


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Upon closer inspection it has odd concentric rings, like if you tossed a stone in a pond...


 
 Couldn't that still be a pontil, with maybe a different kind of rod used?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

The bottles were so thick that it was tough to dig in one spot....I tried to get down thru with my rake and this guy fell out.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's a nice light aqua cone that Fred gave to me....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

Lastly, a grouping of stuff we dug and brought home...We'll be going back soon with some masks, coveralls and small shovels,....we will update then,...thanks for checking it out everyone...We're pretty happy to have found a decent spot to dig so soon this year. I'd rather be out in the spring sunshine, but there's a lot more down there...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Joe, Mr. Fred & Tom,

 Great dig and another wonderful crawlspace spelunking story! Thanks for that, just what I needed to see. I've done but one under porch dig, in my early digging daze. It was a house demo gone stalled. What a head knocker that was. I was delighted by the number of finds and head scratching bits, though, but I digress...

 If the mystery pharmacy that Tom thinks is from NYC, says "Max Zagat, West Shore Pharmacy," I say give that man a ceegar!

 The 1895 Medical, Pharmaceutical & Dental Register lists " West Shore Pharmacy, 581 9th Av." and "Zagat, Max, 817 3rd Av. - Zagat, M. 103 9th Av."

 I wanna see Penn Digger Tom's Thompson & Wood Druggists cleaned up. and what is the embossing on the perfume? 






 Congratz guys! Was Ms. Lauren AWOL, or directing the film crew?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*



> Is anyone else's forum page slow?Â  Mine has been taking awhile to load.Â  Anyway, you know you're getting old when you have to "sleep off" a dig!


 
 Hey Lauren,

 Why yes, I thought Joe was done posting, there was no sign or mention of you, hence my last post, but lo & behold, there's lotz more! I'm glad you got to dig in such pleasant confines. I can identify with the crawlspace strain. [8D]

 Come on, Mr. Fred surprise us...



> Original: JOETHECROW
> 
> We're pretty happy to have found a decent spot to dig so soon this year. I'd rather be out in the spring sunshine, but there's a lot more down there...


 
 Man, I'll say! Best of luck you guys! Bend a scratcher for me. I'll be staying tuned.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

Nice digs Joe! Got a pic of the E.C's Balm showing the whole bottle?


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

Wow, what are the odds of back to back crawlspace years.  You snowbound folks find some inventive ways to scratch the itch! Great finds and good luck on more!


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

Great digs guys!  Looks fun no matter how cramped it gets.  I love those under building digs...


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

How fun!! I would have trouble sleeping.  I would be thinking about what I would find tomorrow.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*



> I wanna see Penn Digger Tom's Thompson & Wood Druggists cleaned up. and what is the embossing on the perfume?


 
 Surfaceone,...as usual, great research on the Zagat's bottle,...The perfume reads, "MARQUE OE FABRIQUE" in a circle around an anchor,....(There's also a detail at the top of the circle that resembles a castle tower), above the 'castle tower' in an outlined rectangle is "1886" The other side reads PARIS in capital letters.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

Here's a delicate little 'puff'' thats not really a puff,...thought it was pontiled, but it IS older with the dot on the bottom....lip is all there.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

Thanks everyone for your nice thoughts and responses,...Rory,...here's a full shot of the "E.C's" I thought of you as soon as I dug it...It has the more common applied lip instead of the tapered collar.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

This was one more little oddity that ended up in the bucket,... It's made out of swirled milk glass...We also dug some other stuff,....A nice "Piso's cure" that I gave to the owner along with some other bottles that Tom, Laur and Fred gave to him as well.....


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

First thing is a Big thanks  to Tom for hooking us up for this Dig[]----I had a Great Time--good friends----the Bottles were happy to be Free at Last!---the Whiskey bottle has a cork in it---Half  full   of something---i will  pull the cork tomorrow and take a taste(not)[:'(]---i have yet to clean the others[]---but when i do i will  post them..Can't wait to get back under there[]---tough  moving around--But----No pain =No Gain[sm=tongue.gif].


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

No prob, Surfaceone.  Thanks for all the nice comments, guys.  I wouldn't have missed this dig.  Got the call this morning, quickly put on my sweats, and was on my way.  Good thing Joe left his car here!  Can't wait to see your Warner's Cure cleaned up, Fred.  When are we going back???  Perhaps I should finally write a story about this dig, when it's finished.  Whom should I send it to at AB&GC Mag?  We don't have a subscription.  Wonder if one of the prizes for storywriting is a year of the mag?  [8D][]


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

Great dig guys and gal. Looks like another fantastic bunch of stuff you all uncovered. Don't forget to rest Joe. Remember you are a working guy now.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> No prob, Surfaceone.  Thanks for all the nice comments, guys.  I wouldn't have missed this dig.  Got the call this morning, quickly put on my sweats, and was on my way.  Good thing Joe left his car here!  Can't wait to see your Warner's Cure cleaned up, Fred.  When are we going back???  Perhaps I should finally write a story about this dig, when it's finished.  Whom should I send it to at ABG&C Mag?  We don't have a subscription.  Wonder if one of the prizes for storywriting is a year of the mag?  [8D][]


 Laur i am down in there with my Lap top[8|]  as we speak[sm=lol.gif].


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*

I hate to complain, but I am really having some problems loading these pages, still.  I wonder if anyone could give me any info on the blue "trade bead".  With so many American Indians in the area, I wondered if that was what it was.  Thanks.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2011)

*RE: Lucky Charms Dig*



> ORIGINAL: mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 []


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

> Surfaceone,...as usual, great research on the Zagat's bottle,...The perfume reads, "MARQUE OE FABRIQUE" in a circle around an anchor,....(There's also a detail at the top of the circle that resembles a castle tower), above the 'castle tower' in an outlined rectangle is "1886" The other side reads PARIS in capital letters.


 
 Thanks Joe,

 I coulda swore it had a "J.B" on that leading edge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd like to see mo'betta pictures of that guy.

 I'm having rich undercover digging envy just now. Is this space directly beneath the first floor? No coins as of yet? Nothing like some "Luncheon Cheese." eh.






 Perhaps Max is a long lost relative of the Zagat tribe.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought it said "JB" at first, too.  I think Tom found a coin, but I didn't see it.  What was it, Tom?  I would like to etend my thank to Tom, as well, for helping us get this permission.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like another fun dig for you guys. I hope it's loaded with goodies.  ~Jim


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 20, 2011)

I love reading all of your posts!  What an amazing day!!!  Were the old druggist stores on your maps now residential or are they local business buildings?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

> I'd like to see mo'betta pictures of that guy.


 
 Surface,...here's a few shots...sure is tough to get crisp macro shots with our poor gritty old kodak....(She goes to all the digs w/ us/)[]


 Were the old druggist stores on your maps now residential or are they local business buildings? 

 Ken,....some are still business's. I'd share more, but last year on our drugstore dig, we were running into folks at bottle shows and auctions that actually drove to our town and drove around till they located where we were digging, just by the limited pics I had posted of that dig! (Mostly "lurkers" on here, we found out after the fact...)[8|][align=right]
 [/align]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

*


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 20, 2011)

Yea thats the dangers... Crazy!   I have some sanborn maps of places near me and they show druggists at some... but i havent had much luck with any of the residential permission asking yet.  Only did three so far and two that i though would go over well were slammed in my face  maybe we dan talk some time at least for advice on approaching how to ask.  I have no need to drive all the way to you sites lol theres plenty to keep me busy but its been tough getting into privat property so far.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

> i havent had much luck with any of the residential permission asking yet. Only did three so far and two that i though would go over well were slammed in my face


 

 Ken,...I hear you...I'd say keep your chin up and keep trying,...I seem to have the best luck when I'm feeling confident and "on my game", Plus we've been lucky on our end, because , well, Tom has quite a few business and political connections here in our town,....(Apologies ahead of time here Tom),...(He hates it when I mention that he's our local Mayor.) Plus he's a very personable guy, and knows EVERYBODY. [] 

 P.S. Ken,...I didn't mean _you _when I made mention of folks looking for our dig sites... It just seems that there ARE folks that come on here and note folks dig sites....[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The B------- (did not spell town but i think the local might give it away ) Diggers score again ,way to go ,nice finds  ! Just can't beat finding locals in my opinion!
 Do not think  marble on left is  "onion skin'' but looks to be a handmade  Swirl ,Banded /Coreless ,hard to tell from pic .Is there a core or just bands ? 
 Marble on far right (white base green ribbon) is Alley Agate .
 Not sure about" trade bead " most i have seen are round or oblong ,but i have not seen that many . []


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh no i totally understand.  Well im still building my local network so hoping for the best


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

> Do not think marble on left is "onion skin'' but looks to be a handmade Swirl ,Banded /Coreless ,hard to tell from pic .Is there a core or just bands ?


 
 Rick,... thanks for the good word,...It seems to have just have a "core" of swirl colors with no outer features? not sure how to really explain it,...it's tiny! I have not as much success with marble pics as you do....or I'd try to show it abit better. Maybe later i'll try to get a better shot.


----------



## madman (Mar 20, 2011)

very very nice guys! whatd you do wiyh all the toc stuff??


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Luar,...Not too sure,...It looks "pontil-ish" (you can bet if someone listed it on ebay it would be "pontiled")[] but doesn't look like any pontil _I've_ ever seen...not sure what the deal is. It's certainly not any kind of ABM suction mark or anything like that.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> very very nice guys! whatd you do wiyh all the toc stuff??


 
 Mike,...gave quite most of it to the owner,...left some under there,...some of what I showed here is prolly TOC too. Tom reminded me of a tiny figural "ladies shoe" bottle, (not the usual one seen) that got left under there,....Very delicate clear glass, low shoe w/ laces that must have been a perfume...had a crack....wanted to bring it home for a pic. We forgot some doll legs and arms too. (We don't have nearly enough yet)[]


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 21, 2011)

,,,at least try to take a flame to a little of what ever is in the whiskey flask to see if there is alcohol in it,,maybe just maybe 100 year old whiskey...well aged..[]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 21, 2011)

Pretty darn good action you guys/gal got going. Well done!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2011)

I missed this thread,you must have dug it when my pc was down.
   Cool  operation [] that looks reallll tight,I would have a problem,I have claustrophobia.
     Did ya finish it?


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 21, 2011)

Rick!---lot of digging  left to do[]----your right about it being tight down there[]---my winter belly was in the way[8D].


----------



## woodswalker (Mar 21, 2011)

Great pics and awesome finds!! I can't wait to see what else you guys pull outta there!! Becareful and have fun!!!!


----------



## hbgpabottles (Mar 21, 2011)

Joe...I've never seen or heard "West Shore" mentioned commercially like in bottles and such except right here in the Harrisburg PA area. We commonly refer to to the communities west of Harrisburg (acros the vast Susquehanna River) as the West Shore..that name rings a bell sorta...my daggone old age is catching up on me. I'm gonna do a little reasearch. 

 Great finds by the way...


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 21, 2011)

As Fred said, there is a lot left down there.  I can't wait to see this bottle layer Joe was talking about.  Fred, you hurtin' today too?  Whoa. []  I'll forget about it as soon as I'm down there!


----------



## 808 50th State (Mar 21, 2011)

Joe, 
 Sweeet finds...Nice seeing you guys out on a adventure again, I remember your similar post not so long ago...By the way how's the bugs under the building?


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 21, 2011)

There are some major spiders under there, Earl.  Yikesssss.  Ick.  Oh well, I just feel lucky to have a second drugstore dig.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 21, 2011)

As long as there are no Black Widows or Brown Recluse down there you are good to go, Red. Most spiders might be ugly, but they are harmless.

 How do you like this big boy? Cane Spider and considered good luck in Hawaii. This one was on the wall of our lanai. Their legs span about 5" and they hunt mostly at night. Not a biter, but very quick.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> As long as there are no Black Widows or Brown Recluse down there you are good to go, Red. Most spiders might be ugly, but they are harmless.
> 
> How do you like this big boy? Cane Spider and considered good luck in Hawaii. This one was on the wall of our lanai. Their legs span about 5" and they hunt mostly at night. Not a biter, but very quick.


 
 I've seen them cane spiders catch mice for food! They can hunt.[]
 Rocky


----------



## kastoo (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice stuff!  You guys get great spots


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This one was stalking a gecko, but I made a grab for it and it went into hiding. I don't want my Day Geckos messed with.


----------



## Bent_Twig (Mar 21, 2011)

Great dig guys and Gal!! Cant wait to see what comes out next! I hope your out digging right now. You can never be too sore when there is a spot like that to dig.

          Good Luck!! Hope you hit the mother load!!

                                         Twig.


----------



## deacon_frost (Mar 21, 2011)

sweet digs cant wait to see what elese you pull out of there, are you doing any sifting?


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice posts as always Joe.  Let's dig this thing out over time.  I am still sore from crawling around on my elbows, forget all fours.  I "feel" there are bottles there, but we'll have to "work" for them.

 PD
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 22, 2011)

I dont like to talk about a dig before it's dug, but I'd get in there and finish this one out.  It's posted on the forum, and you gave the guy some bottles already... Best to get these things dug!  Start at the roomy end and dig it all out down to clay systematically... Remove all the trash for the guy too...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Whatever you do, take no boxes along. It's very bad JU-JU and will kill the dig. Get the bottles and then worry about what to put them in.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree, Tigue.  Part of the fun for us is sharing our finds and learning more about the bottles.  Even if the landowner or in other cases, business owner isn't into bottles, I like to give them a couple of neat bottles, in appreciation.  We're keeping it as neat as we can for them.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't take boxes.  Something like that tiny blue bead would get lost, anyway.  I guess most wouldn't bring that home, but I like the little knick knacks.  I put it in my glove and kept digging.  I wasn't definitely planning on going today, but then Fred brought over his super crude Warner's, all cleaned up.  I can't resist!


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 22, 2011)

Boxes r def a no no...  I just keep a big bag of ol socks in my pack... Feet might get cold... And socks are a verk good packing material for er.... Feet...


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 22, 2011)

Heh.  Those would be good for keeping things from breaking.  Today was a bust for me, but Fred kindly gave me a marble and a ride home.  I think he found some more odds and ends.  It's about to snow here and we're all still sore.  It takes some balls to get in a space that confined, but can't stay in there for too long.  If I collected oyster shells, I'd be rich!  I'm sure Joe will give his report when he is finished.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

Stayed under for another hour and a half or so after Fred and Laur shoved off,...climbed out for a breather and the owner took me up the block to another building he owns,.....wanted my opinion on some antiques he had stored there, as we started up in the old elevator, It began to lurch and drop...[sm=rolleyes.gif] We went back down and decided to take the stairs after all.[] He also offered to let us under the crawl there. I have to research that building, as I believe it was whithin a block that burned in the 1800's and was rebuilt as all brick buildings. Possibilitys though! Anyhow, the spot I worked on today was VERY confining and I do believe if one could even kneel, it could be dug more completely and properly....LoL, found myself reaching over crossed pipes, and suspending my upper body to swing my digger, not quite being able to fully reach the back of the hole that I was trying to dig out. Tried to come in from another angle and became stuck between a beam and some crooked timbers....made sure not to struggle or panic, because no one else was still there to come help. Got a few bottles for my efforts though, besides the usual extras..Nothing too extraordinary today.

 First though, here's Fred's Warner's ,all cleaned up and a very nice color indeed![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

Got into a layer of _these_...[] Ammonia bottles of all things...They look cool and are crude, so I kept a few of the cleaner ones to gift to the landowner. As I was gathering them off the top of the stone pillar, My overalls snagged on a nail, I dropped the one I was reaching for,and they all cascaded down (far enough fall to break four out of five)...[] This one was pretty crude, and I will give it to him when we go back.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

A weird but cool ground top salt? shaker..green milk glass with a small wound on the backside.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

"Well hello, Dolly!"[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

A grouping of odds and ends,...I mostly bring this kind of stuff home to photograph, as we have boxes of it all over already...[] Although Fred dug the crock,....(in pieces) that went to this churn lid....Should have seen the cobalt swirl design on the main panel!...beautiful and it had the "ears" too. Oh well, lid was whole (of course). The crock was not quite enough there for a glueback....Not sure if that stone in the broach is costume jewelry or real...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

Any one know this little bottle?,...clear, bim, perfume sample or whiskey nip? Embossed R&M on the underside, recessed heel and toe area,...laces embossed onto the top,...it has a crack but I found quite a few parts of these today.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

This was the little guy that made my day,....early and crude, with a sheared and ground lip,...no pontil though,...still was vr. happy to find him. My one keeper of the day.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

Last pic for now,...we'll be going back soon.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 22, 2011)

> Any one know this little bottle?,...clear, bim, perfume sample or whiskey nip? Embossed R&M on the underside, recessed heel and toe area,...laces embossed onto the top,...it has a crack but I found quite a few parts of these today.


 
 candy?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

That's a possibility Matt,...never did get a chance to show it to Fred, who used to have an extensive collection of candy containers. Maybe he'll log in and comment. Thanks


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 22, 2011)

Love that little ink Joe!![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

> Love that little ink Joe!!


 
 Thank you Tom,....I have a pretty good group of (mostly) not valuable ,but cool inks...It's always fun to find them. I get a kick out of these two that were found on this dig, 10 feet apart, Same basic color and form, but different as apples and oranges.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be my guess !----I'll  take a good look  see at it[]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2011)

Some nice finds  Joe[]-----Still  a lot of stuff  under there[].


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 22, 2011)

Im thinking candy too!  Just be glad it wasnt a handful of warners or old sodas that went crashing!  It happens too... Ive lost a couple goodies like that .  Such a great story and the owner seems very nice.  Great that he willingly showed you his other property.  You guys have had some very exciting digs.  I bet you will hit a real loaded one sooner or later!


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 22, 2011)

Ive never seen a blonde one of these before!  Cool!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

> Just be glad it wasnt a handful of warners or old sodas that went crashing! It happens too...


 
 Ken,...you're so right,...luckily for me, I seem to always break the ammonia bottles...A few years back I dug a cool embossed "Parson's" ammonia, with Penn Digger  in a small homestead dump. I kept moving it to safety as we were losing our light for the day...I promptly turned around and sat down on it when gathering up my tools....[]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 23, 2011)

you're going to hit that local drug bottles soon. How much more area is dig-able?


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know, Rocky.  It's such a close space and I don't even know where to dig under there.  Hopefully, the guys can help me out a little.  I will try to take a video next time to show you how small the work area is.  You can only stay in there for so long, before you gotta get out!  I hope there are some bottles with my name on them in there.


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Lastly, a grouping of stuff we dug and brought home...We'll be going back soon with some masks, coveralls and small shovels,....we will update then,...thanks for checking it out everyone...We're pretty happy to have found a decent spot to dig so soon this year. I'd rather be out in the spring sunshine, but there's a lot more down there...[]


 
 Interesting group of stuff.   Is that insulator a B beehive?  The bottles seem to make sense for a drugstore, but I'm wondering how that ended up down there by itself.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, that's what type of insulator it is.I'm not sure why that was under there Bill,...It was only buried a couple of inches down in the soil....There seems to be a great variety of objects under there...loads of broken crockery, mugs, plates, pressed glass, etc...not sure what the story is....The other day under there, Fred and I were both digging around individual tree stumps! It may have been an empty lot with trash, _before_ they built the building that we're under,...I don't have any pre 1886 maps of the area to check it against.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't know that, Joe.  I was digging around what appeared to be a stump yesterday, too!  That was on the other side of you and Fred.  Weird.  With the assortment of items, from doll parts, buttons, bottles, marbles, etc., that may well have been a dump at one time.  Maybe there is some way this can be researched at the Historical Society or something.


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 23, 2011)

congrats joe!!!  man, i am getting flashbacks here!!!  great job on the dig.  you got some nice bottles there!!!  keep up the good work man!!  i am jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris,...not sure we're going to see the age or quantity that your drugstore dig got back to, but we might,...dug a few pontils in the same general area a few years ago. I'm hoping we can dig there again soon. 
 Here's the link to the drugstore dig we had last year.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-310760/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Joe!!!  Looks like you have done this before??? Hahaha!!!  Man, you got some nice ones out of those digs!!!  I really like the black man face you dug.  Great job and thanks for the link.  I really enjoy looking at all the pictures.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Chris,...just searched out the last two pieces of the story that got put on two different threads for some reason and added the links..that way the story has a finish. Lauren, my wife, dug that black man bank....We still have it here somewhere. Thanks for looking.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

And I would like to get rid of it!  Thanks, Chris.  I don't like having it around.  It's bad energy, or whatever you want to call it.  Due to the significance of the face, I find it really distasteful, to say the least.  I suppose it does have historical value, as a time we should remember for its terrible discrimination and inequality.  That's the only reason I still have it.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 24, 2011)

I think it's creepy... Just got through Reading that first dig, wow... What a story!  You all should do a write up on that one for the magazine... Talk about emotion... Very cool, some great finds there... I love getting under buildings... Have had some great digs in the past in the dark!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, Tigue on behalf of myself and the guys.  I was thinking about that.  Where does one send stories?  I don't get AB&GC.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Â  I was digging around what appeared to be a stump yesterday, too!Â


 
 Trees stumps. That is very interesting. I wonder if any bottles are under them?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Thanks, Tigue on behalf of myself and the guys.Â  I was thinking about that.Â  Where does one send stories?Â  I don't get AB&GC.Â


 
 You don't get AB&GC? I thought you did. Here is the new address to send in story's.
  I think you should write one,it would be CoooooooooL [8D]

  jpastor@americanglassgallery.com,


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> And I would like to get rid of it!Â  Thanks, Chris.Â  I don't like having it around.Â  It's bad energy, or whatever you want to call it.Â  Due to the significance of the face, I find it really distasteful, to say the least.Â  I suppose it does have historical value, as a time we should remember for its terrible discrimination and inequality.Â  That's the only reason I still have it.Â


  C'mon, Laur, it has no significance and bad connotations, so it is what it is. Those banks are highly collectable and very much sought after, especially by black collectors. If it affects your sensitivity, then auction it on eBay and you will be surprised at the result.[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 24, 2011)

You can contact John Pastor at jpastor@americanglassgallery.com  He is a great guy and will help you in anyway.




> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Thanks, Tigue on behalf of myself and the guys.Â  I was thinking about that.Â  Where does one send stories?Â  I don't get AB&GC.Â


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, Wilmington.  The details are not all clear in my memory of this dig.  Suppose I should go back through the posts.  Rick, no Tom (PD) kindly gives up his copies to read.  I do enjoy that magazine a lot!  You know how it is with expenses and stuff.  CALDIGR2, I thought since all I had was that face, it may not go for much on ebay.  I may just have Joe put it up there, though, and see what happens.  Thanks for reminding me of that idea.  I would argue it has a lot of significance, hence the collectability of it.  Looking though pictures of that and similar banks with African American women and children depicted, well, you're damned right it affected my sensabilities!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Remember that it was back in the 19th and early 20th century when those black caricatures, with bulging eyes and exaggerated mouth, were made. Times were not what they bare today, so that has to be considered. I had a big tin for "*igger Hair" chewing tobacco that had a African woman with huge hair and some Florida post cards that showed kids up trees with alligators after them that I sold to a local African American collector. She loved them. Now, I have to find her a nice Paul Jones tray called "The Temptation of St Anthony". You are probably familiar with it, it's quite common though often in less that desirable condition.

 Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, thank goodness times have changed.  But not as much as we think.  I'm glad you found a collector for your items.  Not sure how I would feel about it if I were African American.  Anyway, I'll let everyone know how it goes on the bay.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

Here ya go, CALDIGR2 (a link from a site Surfaceone shared on the forum).  Take a look at these bottles. http://www.finestandrarest.com/rum.html


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice local druggists; I also like to crawl in crawlspaces; never know what's lurking beneath ( as long as it's not a zombie!)


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Yes, thank goodness times have changed.Â  But not as much as we think.Â  I'm glad you found a collector for your items.Â  Not sure how I would feel about it if I were African American.Â  Anyway, I'll let everyone know how it goes on the bay.Â


 I deal in pottery and a few other areas and Black Memorabilia laps all thru them. I have quite a bit of it. You might be surprised the number of Black Folks I've run into that collect it.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Road Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good.  They might like to have it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  VA is for Diggers
> 
> Nice local druggists; I also like to crawl in crawlspaces; never know what's lurking beneath ( as long as it's not a zombie!)


 

 Yeah you have to watch out for thos e zombies,they like to steal bottles [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> You can contact John Pastor at jpastor@americanglassgallery.com  He is a great guy and will help you in anyway.
> 
> ...


 
 Didn't I just say that? what am I F@#$%^&*n invisible  LOL


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: VA is for Diggers
> 
> Nice local druggists; I also like to crawl in crawlspaces; never know what's lurking beneath ( as long as it's not a zombie!)


 
 Thanks.  I'll sleep on that! lol  Joe is a groundhog.  He'll get under any house, building, etc.  We had permission for one very old house a year or so ago.  Joe crawled under there, while I waited outside.  It was creepy feeling.  Maybe it was just the neighborhood.  He got under there, and his fully charged flashlight promptly lost its batteries.  I think something happened under there [8|]  Haven't been back since.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes.  I can only see your glasses.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL what kind are they?


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Missed that part, Rick.  Thanks.  I just might write one.  Don't worry, PD, I won't submit any materials concerning you with the story, or pics!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah Reds do it! it will be fun. Combine your 2 drug store digs.
    I am writing another story about the cobalt hole and the eagle dig combined ,since the story's I wrote on them before were very short. I will tell the "un told story"[8D] all the weird stuff that happened that I didn't write in the first story's.I will be a little more precise .


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Mar 24, 2011)

Rick, I believe the cold weather is getting to you!!!  Hahahaha!!!!



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 24, 2011)

Great stuff there,  Congrats Joe.  Real jealous here.  Have yet to get in the dirt.  Well done on the nice finds.  Keep it up.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Ben,...No need to be jealous! You find some really great stuff....we were just getting to where the ground (top layer) was thawing here, and kind of fell into this,...We'd been musing about digging or even just looking under this building, and one afternoon I realized I still had some sanborns on disc that Penn Digger obtained for me from the historical society,...when we got to the first incarnation of this building (1886) I noticed that it was a drugstore. Suddenly it was really worth a look, even as we climbed under, we weren't so sure there would actually be anything. Now it seems as though anyplace you can situate yourself to dig, there's glass, pottery and bottles. (Two feet down seems to be the magic number.) The guys are possibly digging tomorrow, I was hoping for this weekend, as I'm back to work....either way I hope they find some more goodies.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

Got back  under  there today  for and hour  with Tom===AKA--penndigger---i dug a plane Jane  flask  and a clay  marble  which i gave to Tom!. There  is  a lot  more but  its  hiding[].


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 25, 2011)

Fred,...I heard you guys got another lead while you were down there today...interesting info. Tom clarifyied who the owner was, and I know him, but not super well.... Laur's interested in going digging at the crawlspace tomorrow as am I,...maybe we'll have some more success. [] I'm psyced up to dig. Can't wait.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds good, guys.  Good job today, Fred.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm  hoping  to get a few Bromo  Caffeines  out of there[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> Rick, I believe the cold weather is getting to you!!!  Hahahaha!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Na it ain't the cold,it must have been a full moon that day[]


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 26, 2011)

I wish I lived nearby, I would love to get under that building.  Crawlspaces are creepy, but they are usually full of nice suprises.  I have usually only had to dig down a foot or so to find everything that was hidden.   Best of luck on future finds.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm hoping the possible lead Joe has will be a little larger of a space, and a little warmer.  It was 8 degrees here, this morning, and wasn't much warmer in that tiny, leaky space today.  But...

 Fred brought over some goodies he dug.  Joe, can you post a pic?  They're all great, but I am crazy about one of them.  Thank you very much, Fred.  One item I had a question about.  It is a small teacup with a clearly, 18th century scene depicted on it.  Was it common for earlier scenes to be depicted on pottery in the 19th century?  Hope that made sense.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: beendiggin
> 
> I wish I lived nearby, I would love to get under that building.


 
 You can gladly have my spot, Paul, if I can dig in your's and look for some Indian artifacts in your area [][]  You've had some cool adventures up there!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll post a pic of a few finds from today and yesterday when Fred dug...I'll put it up soon.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds good.  That one thing is just too adorable.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Fred and Tom dug for an hour yesterday,...Fred and I dug for two or three hours today...The worst thing I got was a nasty cut on my finger,....and also a few knick knacks...There's older and newer pockets and areas in between without much of anything...However, it seems as though this building was the first one there, because down under the old flooding silt, about one to two feet is a veritable forest of medium to large tree stumps....scattered in around these, and suspended in the dirt are the artifacts...Also finally figured out why there's such an abundance of ammonia bottles...(found many whole and broken so far) is due to the Chinese laundry...(Doh!) The building was divided...Drugstore/ Cigar shop/Chinese laundry... Fred also dug a plain but crude semi local bluing bottle, significant due to the glass works being identified on the bottom. It's from the nearest large NY state town to us (we're a border town)...I'll start w/ that pic.  "OLEAN GLASS CO"


----------



## madman (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

he joe very nice  love the history!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Here's Laur's little adorable thing...Little boy (with dog) sitting on a chamber pot,...(headless) Fred dug this and gave to Laur. It still has gold leaf on the buttons of his outfit.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Dug this today....perfect doll head. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 26, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Another Fred find,...Gold leaf doll house pot,...I dug the minature chamberpot.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Odd teacup w/ colonial looking scene...(Fred find)[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

A hutch from Clearfield PA... Fred got a little medieval with the rake getting him out....slight lip chip.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Glass dome from day two...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Clean little ink and doll Fred found yesterday.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

A few more of Laur's headless squatter...(she took some front views while I've been posting.)[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

*


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

I think the oddball stuff a kids stuff really make a dig interesting!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

We'll be going back in the morning to try and get as full a day as we can stand under there digging...Thanks for checking these out. There were quite a few ammonia bottles and other miscellany that I didn't show,...incuding the cracked olive wine that sliced me deep...[]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*



> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> I think the oddball stuff a kids stuff really make a dig interesting!


 
 I agree, Steve.  I love the dolls and kids' toys.  This little guy is just the cutest thing ever.  I know where he will be displayed (bathroom),  I guess, for that matter, it could be displayed in the bedroom.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Hey AUDSDA* gang,

 Great ongoing dig y'all. With the wealth of material, a bonanza of 'smalls', nice locals, and embarrassment of ammonias, have you all chosen your favorites thus far?

 My favorite was the Parisian perfume,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but then I saw that ultra cool R&M shoe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Mr. Fred's Warner, and now this little cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 make choosing so hard. Is there any maker's mark on the Victorian children's cup? But there is the Royal Luncheon Cheese lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to consider hmmmmm...

 What I originally wanted to ask was are any of you using a small headed warren hoe?  






 This is a larger head. I like the small one and have cut the handle down to 2 feet. Works well as a scratcher in tight spaces, too.

 * American Under Drug Store Diggers Association* [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Surface,...Yes!...I ordered one in last season from the hardware branch of the old lumberyard of my former employment....I like the idea of cutting it down,...seems as though I'd take it along on more digs...Some things stay home on long hikes or tight space digs....BTW my faves are the inks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

No makers mark on the teacup, Surfaceone....It's devoid of any mark on the bottom.



 (Member in good standing,...AUDSDA*)[]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*



> Member in good standing,...AUDSDA*)[]


 
 With Chinese Laundry Cluster!


----------



## rockbot (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Keep it coming gang. I get excited when hutches start popping out![]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*



> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> Hey AUDSDA* gang,
> 
> ...


 
 LOL from another member of the AUDSDA.  Thanks, Surface.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

That's a neat picture, Surface.  I know it was a very hard life for the people running those laundries.  It's still cool to see a picture of what it might have looked like.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Hey all,I planned to post earlier today, but after the dig I became involved in a hellish plumbing project that started out innocently enoug with a faucet replacement in the kitchen,...Sawing pipes, rusted fittings and a blocked line all added up to make it a 5 hour project,...(not to mention the pump losing it's prime)[] All better now...Anyhow, we had _some _digging this morning,...Fred and I went and had breakfast, Then headed down to dig....When we got under there, we decided to find a less claustrophobic feeling spot. That turned out to be under some beefy steel "I" beams that they had shored up the floor w/ years ago...It was also near the location of Freds Warner's bottle. This area seems to have better age to the glass, but sparser finds,...If we collected oyster shells we could have filled our buckets in ten minutes.[] At one point I dug a narrow inaccessible area between a beam and the wall, by reaching up with my scratcher behind the beam, and the wall cavity began spilling oyster shells like we hit big at the casino...Fred began by working from his warners spot towards the footer,...Eventually when the hole widened we took turns. Fred got a great little pocket flask that I forgot to get pics of,...Then a super nice squat soda/beer.  ("Buffums") Then I dug awhile and found another cone ink that I gave to the owner,...and after scraping down to the floor of the ash/ oyster layer 2 feet down, the hole begrudgingly gave up a crude little liniment. There were lots of slicks and a couple of sweet deep aqua flasks broken in place,...otherwise slim pickens....Well,....here are some pics from today...I'd have liked to get more but the camera got jammed w/ dirt.


 Here's Fred with the Mexican Mustang Liniment...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Just noticed he actually had a hint of a smile on in that pic...[] Here you can see the dig area better...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

I think this is why he was smiling....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Hopefully this pic is clearer...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 27, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Here's the Mustang,....Fred's always generous, and since I gifted my ink to the owner, He gave me the liniment, and I was happy to have it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We had intended to leave the contents in since she was still corked, but when I began washing it, the cork pushed out, and there was some muddy water mixed in, so I cleaned it out. (Mexican Mustang Liniment smells good)...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Last one for tonight,...sorry for the semi hurried post, but still miles to go before I sleep, and an extra early work day tommorow due to some special circumstance on a job we're doing...Thank you for looking,...hope to get some more updates in the near future.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Here's the recipe from "Fenner's Formulary" It seems pretty simple.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*4079. Mexican Liniment.​*Olive Oil, 2 pints.​Camphor, 2 ounces.​Oil Origanum, 1 ounce.​Oil Sassafras, 1 ounce.​Water of Ammonia, 8 ounces.​Dissolve the Camphor in the Oils and mix well with the Water of Ammonia.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Hey Joe, there's one of those Mustang Mexican liniments at our local antique store. I thought it was some sort of repro. I'll look at it closer this week.  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

They were around along time Mike...There are pontiled versions, flared lips,...etc. Not sure that they ever reproduced them.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Plumbing crisis averted by Joe.  I like men who know how to do "things"!  I applaud all you plumbers!!!!  If I ever have to look at your crack, I won't complain.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> If I ever have to look at your crack, I won't complain.


 
 You crack me up Red, no pun intended![][]

 good on that squat Joe. What is the embossing?


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Good, Rocky!  Glad to make someone laugh.  I found it's not really that hard to keep your pants up, though lol.  The plumbing was a total nightmare.  I'm having second thoughts about wanting to renovate an old house!  Joe was up till about 1:30 and had to be up at 5 for work!  I believe Fred has that bottle, so he can tell you what it says.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Rocky !-----H.W.Buffum  and  Co.----Pittsburgh  Pa. [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Hey mr. fred,

 Great close quarters digging, sir. I think your H.W. Buffum may be a pretty good one. Does it have a makers mark? C&I? Tod has this one listed, but no photo. Your 15 minutes of Bottle Fame is tapping it's foot.

 It looks like that great dark aqua almost tealy Pittsburgh glass. Could'ya put up some apres bath photos, please? Oh, does it have an "H" on the end of Pittsburgh, or not?

 Are y'all under the floorboards as I ask this? Continued good luck!


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

I believe that glass dome was for a butter dish.  I have one here that's been in the fanily for quite awhile and will post a pic possibly tomorrow.

 Dave


----------



## madman (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

NICE FINDS GUYS!


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*



> ORIGINAL: David Fertig
> 
> I believe that glass dome was for a butter dish. I have one here that's been in the fanily for quite awhile and will post a pic possibly tomorrow.
> 
> Dave


 
 Cool!  Thanks, David.  It would look a lot more attractive than the top I am using for my butter dish now[]


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey mr. fred,
> 
> ...


 No makers mark[]----but the H is there[8|]---Thanks for the comments[]I will get a picture of it washed up in a day or 2.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Hey Fred,...dying to see it cleaned up! I could have sworn I saw some initials on the lower back heel when I was snapping it's pic?(In reference to the makers mark thing)...Maybe I'm disremembering it,...we found so many cool pieces under there....


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Joe!---lower back heal--A  and  D.H.C


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

oops,...Here it is.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Did not mean to cut off the text to the right,...The top says "A & D H C" the note under it says Circa 1865 0n flasks; later on beers. The other note says "A L D H C" Reported by Knittle as a mold cutters error. (From Bottle Makers and their Marks, J.H. Toulouse ) I thought that was of interest.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 29, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> oops,...Here it is.[]


 Interesting  Joe!===Good  Work! [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 29, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*

Good work, you guys.

 I love the Chambers Brothers!


----------



## rockbot (Mar 29, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! a few items from the last couple of days.*



> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Good work, you guys.
> 
> I love the Chambers Brothers!


 
 I got to admit, watching your guys post is a whole magnitude more interesting and funny then anything on TV these days.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Well,..Made it back for another round at the old Chinese laundry/Cigar Store/ Drugstore today....Fred and I went down early,....had our breakfast (At the dig) and Penn Digger joined us later on for an hour or so...As this dig wears on,...it's becoming apparent that our pal that owns it won't let other diggers under, so for fun, I took a few pics of the establishment as we know it in 2011...It's a place we've always hit for their awesome "El-cheapo" breakfast. (It's listed on the menu that way)[] The four of us eat there before our digs, which is how we came to decide to look underneath...The final push was when I noticed it was listed under sanborn as a Drugstore...So....You can't go wrong eating at "John William's European Pastry" Our buddy Joe's bakery...Here's what it looks like up above the floor we're digging under,...and here's Joe,...the gracious owner and he can claim a growing bottle collection as our dig proceeds.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Yeah, it's REALLY hard to not want to stop and get some donuts while you're there!  They have the best pastries and donuts.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

This is the ironic kicker,...we can see it from the old Drugstore dig....[]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

I wanted to add that it was either Tom, the owner or both who said that their menu item, "The El-Cheapo" was named after Tom.  I guess he liked that combination a lot and it became popular.  It's good.. You get eggs however you like, home fries, bacon, toast, and maybe a couple other items for only 2.99.  I forget what else comes with it.  I usually join the guys after they eat.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

This could read like a step by step "how to" for encroaching diggers! Here's where we gotta go down.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

There are varying layers of flooring throughout due to flooding in the earlier years, rot, and age...Here's the _second _hatch under the first.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

The portal to eighth circle of H*ll...[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

And of course some 'down there' views...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Freds light is brighter than the sun.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

We dug quite an area and found some cool and unusual items...Here I was digging under an old curved boiler door... I didn't realize till it fell in a cave off, what it was....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Can anyone translate or provide some info on this cup Fred found....pretty ornate,...German?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

* To be...or not to be?[] Is this Shakespear?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

I wanted to thank Fred for bringing this over this morning before the dig for a photo...After checking out the flask from yesterday he swapped me this "Buffum" from last Sunday, for the seeded flask I picked up yesterday...Nice little squat.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

*


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Can anyone translate or provide some info on this cup Fred found....pretty ornate,...German?


 
 What's the first letter on the left?  Very cool, Fred.  Looks like the writing on shaving mugs.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

I might have a second pic of the mug...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

The "bromo's" of this dig?....Never saw any of these before...They are made vr. odd, with what looks like an ABM seam at the top,...but NO seams on the sides of the bottle? plus pretty crude....Could these be oriental? they have sorta that look about them...Can anyone explain how they were made? No kind of mark at all on the bottom. I found about 40 of these in a "clump".


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I might have a second pic of the mug...


I can't make out what that letter is?[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

* Crude glass "squiggles" on sides...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Also dug what I _think_ is an intact mortar,...? pestle? Which is which...This was about 2 feet down.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

All races, creeds and colors were present at the dig....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Here's a "whatizit?"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

* The glass is twisted in a spiral...


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> *


 
 Almost looks like a soup bowl, but it is pretty heavy.  I can see them dipping their chopsticks in and twirling noodles.  Not sure on this one.  I can't make out the first letter on your mug either, Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

A nice clean little "Kemp's Balsam" that was in amongst the pocket of urn looking bottles...


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> All races, creeds and colors were present at the dig....


 
 I've never seen anything other than white dolls.  That's pretty cool.


----------



## Bixel (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

What is the overall size of the "twisted glass" whatzit? Can I get a full pic, it looks interesting........


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

And the last oddity,...a black glass/deep amythest dish that Fred dug...had a border of hearts around it...This was about it for our digs today...We stayed under a long time for as much as we could...We'll update as we go back and dig there...Might have a good new dig coming soon as well. Thanks for checking things out.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: Insulators Rule!
> 
> What is the overall size of the "twisted glass" whatzit? Can I get a full pic, it looks interesting........


 
 About 8-10 inches long overall,...but broken off....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> To be...or not to be? Is this Shakespear?


 oops,...meant "Shakespeare" (durn edit...)[]


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Another   Great   Post   Joe[]!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Thanks Fred! Can you give us the full spelling on the cup?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> All races, creeds and colors were present at the dig....


 
 All handicapped to []  Cool stuff,nice blob you got there Joe


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

I think it's-----------------prrgrut?????----the first  letter  looks like an A[sm=tongue.gif]--making it----APRRGRUT !!


----------



## Bixel (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

hmm... 8-10 inches, but broken off. My thought is that it was an ornamental glass cane. They were common from glass houses back before the turn of the century. They werre not overly long in alot of cases as well, and were normally decorative like that. I have seen some from glass houses from Wallaceburg, Ontario(BIG Canadian glass town) that remind me of that.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: mr.fred
> 
> I think it's-----------------prrgrut?????----the first  letter  looks like an A[sm=tongue.gif]--making it----APRRGRUT !!


 
 Looks like A Presrut?  Sounds Latin or something.  You have me stumped, Fred!  Hope someone can decipher this!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Clipped this from a google page Laur found...Holy Scriptures from 1837? Must be religious?

Alexander Cruden - 1837 - Religion - 856 pages
"H.went to meet Elisha, took *a presrut* 15. Ben-hadad died, and H. reigned in hiÂ» stead 28. Ahaziah went with Juran, againÂ». Ã1. *...*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

{ My thought is that it was an ornamental glass cane. }

 I did wonder if it might be one of those? Thanks for your input Kyle...I thought I remembered there were a few folks on here that knew glass canes. It came up once at the other drugstore too.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Pretty cool, man that is a cheap breakfast!  Also love the view from the other drugstore.  Could very well be a mortar, wouldn't that be cool.  Makes you wonder who has more missing appendages, Greek statues or those kind of dolls.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Steve...I like the double view too,...Now you got me wondering about this building...I _think _it's a very old Hotel in the history books....Tom!! care to weigh in? I remember pics of it with curved "bunting" on it decorated for the fourth of July or something patriotic in the old books?....


----------



## madman (Apr 3, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

VERY VERY NICE FINDS!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Steve...I like the double view too,...Now you got me wondering about this building...I _think _it's a very old Hotel in the history books....Tom!! care to weigh in? I remember pics of it with curved "bunting" on it decorated for the fourth of July or something patriotic in the old books?....


 

 This is the picture I was remembering...same building.


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Steve...I like the double view too,...Now you got me wondering about this building...I _think _it's a very old Hotel in the history books....Tom!! care to weigh in? I remember pics of it with curved "bunting" on it decorated for the fourth of July or something patriotic in the old books?....


 




 The building you are pointing out was the "United States Hotel" back in the late 1870's.  I have a photo from that period with a man standing out front wearing a cowboy hat.  Building has been very much altered since then though with some additions.  Original building is still underneath the phony stone and vinyl siding.  A few years back I put new windows in the upstairs apartments for a previous owner. 

 Nice posts Joe.

 PD


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Joe,

 You're too quick for me.  You didn't get the guy with the cowboy had though.

 PD
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> The "bromo's" of this dig?....Never saw any of these before...They are made vr. odd, with what looks like an ABM seam at the top,...but NO seams on the sides of the bottle? plus pretty crude....Could these be oriental? they have sorta that look about them...Can anyone explain how they were made? No kind of mark at all on the bottom. I found about 40 of these in a "clump".


 
 I hope someone can identify these Asian-looking bottles.  I am really curious about them.  They were down there a long time, as there is a little bit of sickness in a couple of them, along with Joe's other observations.


----------



## madman (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

ginger those are interesting! look to be a food? type jar. but i guess they could be anything maybe snuff or spice? great finds guys!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Thanks, Mike.  I was thinking along those lines too.  I'm just not sure, though.  Don't think I can stand going under there again!


----------



## KBbottles (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

What an adorable little headless squatter you got there Laur!  Sure makes for a great conversation piece.  Nothing like petting the dog while taking care of business LOL!   

 As always... Great stuff you guys got there and an awesome story to follow!  Love how well you describe everything on here.  Thanks for sharing!

 -KB


----------



## madman (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

that kind of dust is a killer on yer lungs ive been there before!


----------



## JayBeck (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's a "whatizit?"


 
 Hey Joe, it looks like a glass cane to me. It just so happens one was posted on my local Craigslist today and just take a look at the form, it looks very similar. I'm not sure what else it could be...

 http://sandusky.craigslist.org/atq/2305082602.html


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Too bad the colored dolls were broken... those things can bring some Big Bucks!!! The piece of blown glass is a glass cane, but not necessarily a walking cane. They were made with leftover glass and sold as decorate knick knacks, like a paperweight. One that is intact and of a nice design can be a treasure to a marble collector! Looks like some interesting stuff there!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

You could try useing a painters resperator while your down there digging ,it may help you.Nice finds keep up the good work.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Here's a better pic that Laur took of the amythest dish....(Great color)[] We found most all of it,...a lot of the stuff under there was "broken in place". The colored dolls seemed to be turning up a lot in the area Fred and I dug Sunday,...He found one also.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Does the base have a fancy #2 on it? any other markings? What time period did the Chinese use the building?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Tony,...It was a Chinese laundry from 1886 till at least 1911... I didn't see any base marks. (May have been earlier as well, but no sanborns back further)...also It may have been still listed as a (Chinese) laundry into the 30's? I need to go look.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 4, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Tony,..there are a couple of other pics on page 11.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello AUDSDA gang,

 I found the following bit of fluff From the Meyer Brothers Druggist of 1902 and thought of you guys:

 HOW IS YOUR CELLAR?
 Cleanliness Is Next to Godliness.â€”The main thing is to keep a cellar clean and each article in its proper place.â€”[E. H. Dort, Auburn, Neb. Â» Keep a Cellar Like a Store.â€”I endeavor to keep my cellar and back room in as good shape as I do the front part of my store.â€”[david P. Cox, Terre Haute, Ind.
 The Drug Cellar, as a Rule, is a disagreeable subject to contemplate. Like the "common drunk" in police circles, it is dirty and disorderly, always "too full," and, generally, has no excuse for existence.â€” [J. H. Harley, Lincoln, Neb.
 Plenty of Room.â€”I suppose the reason why the druggists in my territory do not make use of cellars is that space in this section is not much of an object; besides, it is very damp in some places, and most of the stores are larger than really needed.â€”[E.' F. Buckingham, Temple, Tex.
 Atchison, Kan.â€”A "drug store cellar" should be kept like a parlor; Many of them are in a deplorable condition. This has-been my quiet observation where I have had occasion to be called in. It is very much like the rear end of your neighbor's lotâ€”a sort of dumping-off place for everything. Very little thought is given to it that the accumulation of rubbish and other decayed matter is liable to cause spontaneous combustion. Give your porter, or drug store boy, an hour one day in each week to clean up, and you will find it an easy matter to make your way in and out of your own cellar.
 To utilize your space and practically arrange your cellar is worthy of consideration.â€”[M. Noll.
 My Store is twenty-five feet front by 140 feet deep. The cellar in question occupies a space of twentyfive by fifty on the rear. The walls are of brick and the bottom thoroughly (as I thought) cemented. It is entered by a stairway which will take your head off unless you bow profoundly upon descending!
 As to its uses and possibilities, they are many. I have thought that, with a little expense, it could be fitted up as a swimming poolâ€”where young children could be instructed. They could not get away when once their parents got them down, so that, after a lesson, they couldâ€”if still aliveâ€”be located; or, if drowned, their friends could find their bodies with
 but little trouble.
 I have also considered its possibilities as affording ample opportunities for testing models of the new submarine boats, or, in fact, any models of like kind. Canoeing, also, might be practiced.
 Again: I have thought of its practical value as an adjunct to our extensive^water works system in affording a reservoir for use in this block in case of fire. For this especial purpose it could be used at any time." From.

 Getting pretty fanciful those Meyer customers.

 Sounds like Lauren has had her fill of digging in small spaces. Continued good luck y'all.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 4, 2011)

That was fun reading, Surface.  I guess this space is just a little small for me.  I tried, though!  Rocky, can't wait to hear what you think the bottles are.  KB, thanks.  Fred dug him.  I like the little kid on the chamber pot a lot!  He's in the bathroom right now.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 5, 2011)

> Rocky, can't wait to hear what you think the bottles are.


 
 Yes,...I'd love to hear your opinion as well Tony...Please share what you might know.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 7, 2011)

Red, Joe, I've been looking for mine. I had one in milk glass, same shape and design but not sure about the seam. I thought mine was some type of hair gel like pomade but oriental version. Mine had a fancy 2 on the base. Now if I can remember where it is.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 8, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Hey Joe,









From. Could it be a small size Egyptian Show Jar?


----------



## rockbot (Apr 8, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Sure looks like it Surf!

 What size is yours Joe?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Well,...That is absolutley "it" but they must have made it in a smaller size as well, because the ones we found are about 3 inches tall.... Great work and contributions,.... Surfaceone, Rockbot, and everyone else who has responded!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

They match,...detail for detail.


----------



## madman (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Well,...That is absolutley "it" but they must have made it in a smaller size as well, because the ones we found are about 3 inches tall.... Great work and contributions,.... Surfaceone, Rockbot, and everyone else who has responded!


 nice info!


----------



## madman (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

the tops werent down there?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

No tops or stoppers for them so far, but now that we know what to look for, we'll certainly be on the look out for them...I still don't understand how it is that they have an abm looking seam at the top yet _no_ side seams at all?


----------



## rockbot (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Maybe that is why they dumped the bottles. The stoppers were lost in transit or something. None the less very cool. Joe, I'd be excited to find those stoppers. []
 I'll have to get one from you when they turn up .[]


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Great work, Surface.  Now I want to find out what was in an Egyptian Show Jar!


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

http://books.google.com/books?id=5tAAAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA356&lpg=PA356&dq=%22egyptian+show+jar%22&source=bl&ots=l4cEKPj01g&sig=bRGW8Uf_w9x99TNwKYrAYP9thLo&hl=en&ei=y-SgTdL1I6a10QHVpcicBQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=%22egyptian%20show%20jar%22&f=false

 Now I know where to store all of Joe's toothpicks.[]


----------



## madman (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

hey joe, your question on the seams on the top, but none on the sides makes me think it was made with an early semi automatic bottling process???? just a thought?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> Maybe that is why they dumped the bottles. The stoppers were lost in transit or something. None the less very cool. Joe, I'd be excited to find those stoppers. []
> 
> I'll have to get one from you when they turn up .[]


 

 Tony,...we'll be glad to send you a little care package,... sometime soon,....I'm meeting Fred tomorrow down there for breakfast,...alas, I can't dig with him because I pulled something in my shoulder, and need to be good for work Monday....We'll see what else comes out,...and next time you think of it, p.m me your address again and I'll start tossing some stateside stuff together for you...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 9, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> hey joe, your question on the seams on the top, but none on the sides makes me think it was made with an early semi automatic bottling process???? just a thought?


 

 Mike,...I'll bet you're correct on that,...usually I don't study too much on abm stuff, and perhaps I should. Good call.


----------



## madman (Apr 10, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> Hey Joe,
> 
> ...


 yo surface what glass co. made these? what year?


----------



## madman (Apr 10, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

joe id really like to have one of those let me know,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 10, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> yo surface what glass co. made these? what year?


 
 Hey Mike,

 I dunno. As cited, it's from Digger Odell's site. He's used examples of that style from Whitall Tatum in the past. You might write him. Gotta hunch it's TOCish...

 I stumbled upon the page while looking into Show Globes. Then had one of those bottle *Bingo!* moments as I scrolled on down the page.


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 10, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*

Hey Joe ,always enjoy your posts and finds .
 Stopper looked familiar ,here is one with Pompeian Massage Cream ,not sure if correct but (sort of) fits ,jar shape looks somewhat close to yours  .Checked stopper jar found the extra  stopper and possibly have more in barn .If you think stopper is right one , send me your address and i will send you the extra stopper and any that are in barn .PS i will clean it a little [8|]. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 10, 2011)

*RE: Spring fling!! Day FIVE....*



> i will send you the extra stopper and any that are in barn .PS i will clean it a little .


 
 Rick mighty nice of you, and yes, it looks correct,...I'll p.m. you soon w/ info,..right now it's past my bedtime...Thank you[]

 Mike,...be glad to send you one ..pm me your info....


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 6, 2011)

This dig has continued many months later, sorry I could not be a part of it.

 PD


----------

